# Doors keep locking while driving



## BabysharkRS (Jan 31, 2020)

My 19 Cruze hatchback has been doing some weird things. While driving, the doors keep locking at random. The doors always lock when you shift out of park - but I keep hearing the clicking like someone is pushing the lock button again. This happens at any and all speeds, there doesn’t seem to be any trigger or pattern
Also, the fog lights recently stopped working, the light on the gauge cluster comes on for the fog lights, but the lights don’t actually turn on. I replaced the bulbs and still same problem. 
please let me know if you’ve experienced these same things or if you know what the problem may be. Thank you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BabysharkRS said:


> My 19 Cruze hatchback has been doing some weird things. While driving, the doors keep locking at random. The doors always lock when you shift out of park - but I keep hearing the clicking like someone is pushing the lock button again. This happens at any and all speeds, there doesn’t seem to be any trigger or pattern
> Also, the fog lights recently stopped working, the light on the gauge cluster comes on for the fog lights, but the lights don’t actually turn on. I replaced the bulbs and still same problem.
> please let me know if you’ve experienced these same things or if you know what the problem may be. Thank you


Welcome Aboard!

If it would have been a Gen I, I would have said look at the neg battery cable, but hopefully that is no longer an issue with the Gen II's.

I t could possibly be a loose plug (or two) on your BCM. Have you been under the dash, in the console etc?

@jblackburn 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haven’t seen these issues around the forum, but it definitely sounds like either a BCM or ground issue.


----------



## BabysharkRS (Jan 31, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Haven’t seen these issues around the forum, but it definitely sounds like either a BCM or ground issue.


i have it at the dealership today, they called and said there was a blown fuse for the fog lights issue. But they have been unable to recreate the door locking issue when test driving it. I asked them to test drive it once more before I picked it up and they said they would.
I will def be checking the connections when I get it back to see if anything is loose. Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Is is just one door or all doors? Maybe a faulty door actuator if it’s just the one door?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The dealership won't have test-driven the car.

If you have a problem like that, the correct thing to do is to take the manager of the service division for a drive, so that you can show them what is happening.

And if you don't have time to do that, whatever it is isn't really a problem.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

One quick thing to try is disconnect the battery positive cable for about 5 minutes. Then check and reset your settings again. That usually clears up a glitch in your computers. If that doesn’t work a trip to the dealership might be needed.


----------

